# Is this tank ok for a pink toe tarantula



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

I recently have had to change my new pink toe out of its tank into this new one after being told the other won't work is this better


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ditch the heat lamp. Youll end up with a roasted avic. Add leaves to the sides and top and such. Should be sufficient enough after that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 7, 2017)

Drop the light. 
It'd be great if you could glue some plastic plants near the top. 

They can only adapt to whats in there. I don't like to force my Avics to build their entire hide from basically nothing. There should be a proper hide.

Dish looks very shallow and will evaporate quickly. I'd swap it to something deeper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Oct 7, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Ditch the heat lamp. Youll end up with a roasted avic. Add leaves to the sides and top and such. Should be sufficient enough after that.


Who gave this a funny rating. It was entirely factual.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 7, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Who gave this a funny rating. It was entirely factual.


I didn't, but perhaps because he used the word "roasted" instead of "burned."

I'd personally have gone with "You'll end up recreating the Salem Witch Trials on a smaller, arachnid scale."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Oct 7, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I didn't, but perhaps because he used the word "roasted" instead of "burned."
> 
> I'd personally have gone with "You'll end up recreating the Salem Witch Trials on a smaller, arachnid scale."


I hate to be that guy, but the victims of the Salem Witch Trials were hanged, not burned at the stake. However, people thought to be witches were burned at the stake in Europe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 7, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> I hate to be that guy, but the victims of the Salem Witch Trials were hanged, not burned at the stake. However, people thought to be witches were burned at the stake in Europe.


Nerd.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

Lol there a whole lot of roasting apparently. Also the lamp is a LED so it doesn't give if much heat. Do I still need the get rid of. It? The temps are about 83-84


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 7, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> Lol there a whole lot of roasting apparently. Also the lamp is a LED so it doesn't give if much heat. Do I still need the get rid of. It? The temps are about 83-84


Spiders don't like light. So yes. You could turn it on a little for viewing.


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 7, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> Lol there a whole lot of roasting apparently. Also the lamp is a LED so it doesn't give if much heat. Do I still need the get rid of. It? The temps are about 83-84


I would, just to be safe. They dont need anything higher than room temperature. Unless your room is colder than mid to high 60s. A lot of information you got at the pet store you probably bought it from is going to end up being complete garbage.


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah I bought it from a place called panhandle exotics and they didn't tell me much so I went to care guide for help 
Also is that better


----------



## cold blood (Oct 7, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> I went to care guide for help


Care sheets kill tarantulas...and none more than Avic sp.

Don't worry so much about temps, anything over 68 is fine all the way to the mid 90's...that's a lot of leeway.


Add more plants...like a ton more plants...you want the top half of that wood to be basically surrounded with plants...the more the better, they like the clutter, it gives more anchor points, more ambush points and they can get really creative with webbing if given the right set up to work with.

So what species of avicularia do you have?  How big is the specimen?  I assume by the enclosure its an adult....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Care sheets kill tarantulas...and none more than Avic sp.
> 
> Don't worry so much about temps, anything over 68 is fine all the way to the mid 90's...that's a lot of leeway.
> 
> ...


I hair have no idea what species it is I just know that it is a pink toe, I think this it's a juvile, also I didn't know that care guides killed tarantulas thank you for the information on that

Here a picture of the spider.
I actually made an account in this site because I was afraid of messing up and accidentally killing my T so thank you to everyone for the quick reply


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah that pic is totally not gonna help haha.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Yeah that pic is totally not gonna help haha.


Yeah sorry it's scared because I just had to move it also is to much or just enough Plantage for the T? Also will of that foliage make it to where crickets can hide from him? (I'm probable the most noob person on this whole forum lol)


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks good maybe add a couple more to the middle portion.


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ztesch said:


> you could add some sphagnum moss to the glue to cover it up.


Never thought about doing that... thanks.


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 7, 2017)

Ya I saw that from rob c.  It looks good.  I rehoused a few today and cover the cork bark with moss.


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok I will add more to the mode sections. How cluttered would you say the tank should be? Like not seeing wood or just mostly covered


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's how I house my avic.  It was actually to cluttered when I bought him with the exo terra. So I ended up trimming some off.  My pink to is in the back finishing off a sub is from like 2pm earlier today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

Ztesch said:


> Here's how I house my avic.  It was actually to cluttered when I bought him with the exo terra. So I ended up trimming some off.  My pink to is in the back finishing off a sub is from like 2pm earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really nice tank first off and secondly does you Pink toe ever have trouble finding its food or ford it always find it?


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

Ztesch said:


> Here's how I house my avic.  It was actually to cluttered when I bought him with the exo terra. So I ended up trimming some off.  My pink to is in the back finishing off a sub is from like 2pm earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does it where have a hard time finding its food also this what I have been able to come up with


----------



## cold blood (Oct 7, 2017)

Elevated plants will not provide hiding places for crickets...keeping the bottom open and free of clutter keeps feeders from hiding....just add more green at that elevated position.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok I just thought that the crickets could climb up the bamboo I have


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 7, 2017)

This one shouldn't kill it..

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-care.291340/


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> This one shouldn't kill it..
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-care.291340/


I have already read that post by the eay and I think I will  just take out the bamboo


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 7, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> I have already read that post by the eay and I think I will  just take out the bamboo


Ah, alright. 

No reason to unless you really don't like it. It will likely make good use of it if appropriately sized


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 7, 2017)

I have been tong feeding it since I had one male cricket sneak behind the back Styrofoam decor and keep my gf up all night...


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

Ztesch said:


> I have been tong feeding it since I had one male cricket sneak behind the back Styrofoam decor and keep my up all night...


lol that's why I took off the foam background peice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

Also owning tarantulas is a hard deal but way worth it just to see them eat there crazy


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 7, 2017)

Ya I bought some dubias for the first time today and fed my pinky.  She has been eating it for like 8 hours


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 7, 2017)

Ztesch said:


> Ya I bought some dubias for the first time today and fed my pinky.  She has been eating it for like 8 hours


Jeez that's a long time! Also do you know how long it take for an pink toe to web? I'm just curious and. I'm sure it will take a while since I had to move it from one tank to another but I would love to wake up and see a web


----------



## viper69 (Oct 7, 2017)

You need a lot more plants, otherwise your T will not do well. That container is barren, and that's not good. They don't live in a barren jungle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 7, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I didn't, but perhaps because he used the word "roasted" instead of "burned."
> 
> I'd personally have gone with "You'll end up recreating the Salem Witch Trials on a smaller, arachnid scale."


FYI
Salem witches were either hung or drowned. Europe had the roasting parties.


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 7, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> Jeez that's a long time! Also do you know how long it take for an pink toe to web? I'm just curious and. I'm sure it will take a while since I had to move it from one tank to another but I would love to wake up and see a web


Extensive webbing most likely wont occur until its getting ready to molt. Especially if you provide sufficient cover. Thats what ive experienced with mine, anyways.
 Id guess yours is a small juvie or close to it, being from a pet store. It may web a bit just to have somewhere to sit "comfortably" and will likely expand and thicken it a little when it gets ready to molt. These aren't extreme webbers. Generally just the corner or nook they choose to live in.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 7, 2017)

crone said:


> FYI
> Salem witches were either hung or drowned. Europe had the roasting parties.


I'm sorry, the only stuff about witches I know is what I learned from Monty Python and the holy grail.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 8, 2017)

How exactly is the tank barren by the way? Does it need more than this?


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 8, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> How exactly is the tank barren by the way? Does it need more than this?


It's barren because it's never had children.

Reactions: Lollipop 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> How exactly is the tank barren by the way? Does it need more than this?


If this tank is barren then my Caribena (sling) setup is definitely the great plains of Africa. But then again I recall that when @viper69 started keeping tarantulas I was but a spermatozoa swimming through my mothers fallopian tubes.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 8, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> If this tank is barren then my Caribena (sling) setup is definitely the great plains of Africa. But then again I recall that when @viper69 started keeping tarantulas I was but a spermatozoa swimming through my mothers fallopian tubes.


....no...are you joking? I'm really concerned you think sperm swim up into the fallopian tubes...unless you were an ectopic pregnancy???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 8, 2017)

these replies are great


----------



## cold blood (Oct 8, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> How exactly is the tank barren by the way? Does it need more than this?


Because there is just too much open space.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 8, 2017)

Ya I have had mine for about a month now and she hasn't webbed all that much


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> ....no...are you joking? I'm really concerned you think sperm swim up into the fallopian tubes...unless you were an ectopic pregnancy???


Ectopic pregnancy is when a fertilized egg settles in the lumen of the fallopian tube instead of the upper portion of the uterus. haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 8, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Ectopic pregnancy is when a fertilized egg settles in the lumen of the fallopian tube instead of the upper portion of the uterus. haha


Okay but, eggs start out in the ovary, either the left or the right. They alternate from month to month, one from the left then the next from the right then the next from the left and so on. They then travel down the fallopian tube and sit inside of the uterus, where they are either fertilized or flushed out along with the lining of the uterus once a month. An ectopic pregnancy occurs when an egg gets stuck in the fallopian tube, and then the sperm travels up to it and it implants there. Normal pregnancy occurs when an unfertilized egg that is sitting in the uterus is fertilized by a sperm. If you traveled up into the fallopian tube, you went too far and missed the egg entirely.

You should have asked for directions. Men are terrible at directions.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Because there is just too much open space.


Oh well I really can't do much for a while other than getting a hanging type plant. Also I thought you were supposed to fill in the ground unless your saying there's too much empty space up top.


----------



## Deadpoolio (Oct 8, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> Oh well I really can't do much for a while other than getting a hanging type plant. Also I thought you were supposed to fill in the ground unless your saying there's too much empty space up top.


Also if It seem like I'm annoyed or something I'm not just confused


----------



## viper69 (Oct 8, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> Ok I just thought that the crickets could climb up the bamboo I have


That's not an issue, unless your T is molting. In nature, insects and other prey don't only live below a tarantula. They are all over the place.



Deadpoolio said:


> How exactly is the tank barren by the way? Does it need more than this?


98% of the space inside the container is empty. A Pink Toe in that container will not do well at all. It will likely feel exposed, and thus vulnerable.

This is evident by their body posture.

You want your T to THRIVE, not survive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 8, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> Ok I just thought that the crickets could climb up the bamboo I have


Crickets that climb up to the t, climb to a quick death.


Deadpoolio said:


> Also I thought you were supposed to fill in the ground unless your saying there's too much empty space up top.


Yes, its the wood that needs more cover around the mid and even top sections (to a lesser extent).   I would also add a flat piece of leaned wood up the middle to give a stable platform for the t to stretch out on after molting and hunt from.   It would also take up a bunch of the unused space.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Oct 8, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> Oh well I really can't do much for a while other than getting a hanging type plant. Also I thought you were supposed to fill in the ground unless your saying there's too much empty space up top.



All you need on the bottom is about an inch of substrate, that's it.

Fill in the middle half (meaning from top to half way down).


----------



## cold blood (Oct 8, 2017)

viper69 said:


> All you need on the bottom is about an inch of substrate, that's it.


Hello....water dish...hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Okay but, eggs start out in the ovary, either the left or the right. They alternate from month to month, one from the left then the next from the right then the next from the left and so on. They then travel down the fallopian tube and sit inside of the uterus, where they are either fertilized or flushed out along with the lining of the uterus once a month. An ectopic pregnancy occurs when an egg gets stuck in the fallopian tube, and then the sperm travels up to it and it implants there. Normal pregnancy occurs when an unfertilized egg that is sitting in the uterus is fertilized by a sperm. If you traveled up into the fallopian tube, you went too far and missed the egg entirely.
> 
> You should have asked for directions. Men are terrible at directions.


I have to say, My most hated subject in medical-surgical was obstetrics. Haha.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Hello....water dish...hehe


I thought they drank by absorbing water from the air

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 8, 2017)

Lots of wood does not mean sufficient cover, in my opinion. They need a lot of leaves or something similar that they can hide in and use for their webs. While not extensive, giving them more than one or two options on where to make their homes is surely going to make sure theyre "happiest" with their choice. 
"Open space" for arboreals has a different solution than it does for terrestrials. Instead of adding substrate, you add leaves, or something similarly cluttery without being rigid. Id be pretty nervous about having that much hard wood in a tank with any spider, even though arboreals are typically better suited for falls. But to each his own.
I already had a crapload of leaves in mine. The upside down corkbark was merely an experiment added later. And a successful one. She prefers that spot more than anywhere else and actually molted in there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 8, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I thought they drank by absorbing water from the air


omg this is embarrassing for you but...

tarantulas drink soylent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

On a related note, my versi is in a 7-inch tall jar and the spider itself is 0.5. It webbed far away from the leaves I glued to the cork bark, but chose to lay down her hide in a corner. Should I re-house? Might be too big for it. Have to be tong-fed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 8, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> omg this is embarrassing for you but...
> 
> tarantulas drink soylent.


I read it on the internet, it must be true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 10, 2017)

Deadpoolio said:


> Also do you know how long it take for an pink toe to web?


It can take a while for an Avic to settle in and begin webbing. Neither of mine had much webbing in the first month.

My non-traditional Avic enclosure (the horizontal log makes feeding easy):












Avicularia Treehouse



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 8, 2017
__ 9
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
enclosure
pinktoe tarantula




						The treehouse we built for Skyler, my female Avicularia avicularia. She has been living in the...
					




Skyler webbed up the log and often sits out on her "porch."












Avicularia avicularia (Skyler)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 1, 2017
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
female
juvenile female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler




						Avicularia avicularia: sub-adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------

